# Ld_preload

## man_jose

I am pretty sure is somewhere out there, but I am googling withouth success. The question is:

I have to execute:

```

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype

```

to get my webcam working in Skype. I know Skype is an script, but other software might need that flag as well (e.g. cheese).

Is there an easy way to do so in /etc? I mean something like: /etc/portage/pacages.use, but for this purpose.

Thank you very much in advance,

José M.

----------

## mikegpitt

If you want to declare it once so you don't need to add it to any scripts I would place that line in your ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile, or even your /etc/profile.

----------

